# What are SMZs?



## chandab (Nov 19, 2006)

What does SMZ stand for?

What are they typically used for?

If it's something that is good to have on hand in my first aid box, I want to know why. And, I want to discuss it's use further with my vet. [it's only been the last year or so, that I've had bute or banamine on hand. I've been lucky that my horses are fairly healthy, but it seems that something always comes up, so now I have a few more things added to my vet kit.]


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Nov 19, 2006)

Sulfamethoxazole is an antibiotic and is the usual treatment for upper respiratory infections that are not clearing up. People use it too much for the wrong things but it's good to have in your medicine chest if you keep them in cool temp and tightly capped


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 19, 2006)

Sulfamethazaxole and Trimethoprim (*S*ulfa*M*etha*Z*axole) and I'm not 100% sure that's exactly how it's spelled but I've used it for years.

It is an antibiotic, and the dose really depends on the infection and the weight of a horse so I really would NOT dose it or prescribe it without a vet's prescription.

SMZs are a very common drug for general infections but might not be the right antibiotic for some infections so that's why I want to stress again to only use it with a vet's express prescription. It's actually a human drug, so informational insert will be for humans, not livestock.

Some other antibiotics a vet might prescribe commonly are Metronidazole and TucoPrim.

I dunno, that's about what I know.

Andrea


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2006)

I knew it was an antibiotic, but for the life of me, I couldn't recall what the abbreviation stood for. I'll discuss it with my vet and see what he thinks. [i'm 65 miles from my vet, so if it's something I should have on hand, having it in the vet kit would be much more convient than driving to town to get some.]

We always have injectible penicillin on hand; we buy the horse safe variety, but use it both on the horses and cattle.


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes it's good to have on hand, especially to get your horse on it before the vet can see you in person. It's good for abcess infections, respiratory infections, and the like. I think the dose is about 1 tab per 100 lbs twice a day, and the pills can be dissolved in water and mixed into the grain. Pretty palatable, a very good antibiotic.

Andrea


----------



## chandab (Nov 20, 2006)

Stopped in and talked to my vet today... I asked him about SMZs and he only carries Tribrissen paste, so I picked up one tube to have on hand. Next time I'm in town, I'll stop at the other vet clinic (my husband takes the cows down there) and see if they have the SMZ tablets (cover all my bases).


----------



## notadumbld (Nov 21, 2006)

SMZ also comes in an apple-flavored powder, just like bute. We sell it at our vet hospital and I plan to get a container for onhand use. ANd I'd always check with our vets before administering. I wouldn't want to mask the symptoms of something serious that the SMZ won't cure!


----------

